# NEX By Seattle.



## sirux0r (3 Mar 2012)

I went to the navy base in San Diego trying to go shop at the NEX there on vacation, they would not let me on the base because I do not have a ship there. 
Does the Base by Seattle let Canadian Military Personnel go to the NEX there?

Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> I went to the navy base in San Diego trying to go shop at the NEX there on vacation, they would not let me on the base because I do not have a ship there.
> Does the Base by Seattle let Canadian Military Personnel go to the NEX there?
> 
> Thanks!



They might allow you but the policy that the San Diego NEX was enforcing (you were not there on orders) is an NEX-wide policy. Even in San Diego, the policy is not applied evenly between the 3 NEXs ( and the MCX).


----------



## sirux0r (3 Mar 2012)

I wanted to buy a few things that you can only get at the NEX and this is becoming bothersome.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> I wanted to buy a few things that you can only get at the NEX and this is becoming bothersome.



Well, it is their stores, their policies. Some exchanges turn a blind eye all the time, some turn a blind eye some of the time. I'm sorry that you find this bothersome but too f'ing bad. Join the US Navy, it will eliminate the problem completely.

One thing you can do is sweet talk your orderly room into issuing you NATO travel orders for the period you are on leave in the US. Make sure that they specify the US base you plan on going to on the document.


----------



## FSTO (5 Mar 2012)

Are you talking about the commissary or the Naval Exchange? One it the grocery store (gas bar and liquor store). You can only get into the commissary if you are posted to the base. I found that out when I was in Myrtle Beach and bought some gas at the Air Force Base. I had already put fuel in the truck, so the clerk took pity on me and let me pay but said I needed to be posted to the base (since I was Canadian) to use the commissary. The NEX is just like a big department store and as long as you have a military ID you can shop there.


----------



## Stoker (5 Mar 2012)

I had problems in Little Creek NEX last month, even though we go there quite often and we had ships docked. It all depends on who you get at the counter. Most couldn't care less. 
I bought goods at the commissary and package store no problem though.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Mar 2012)

FSTO said:
			
		

> You can only get into the commissary if you are posted to the base.



Never once had that problem and the NEX commissary is all i ever use for flight feeding.




> The NEX is just like a big department store and as long as you have a military ID you can shop there.



Official NEX policy is that only foreign military on orders can shop at the NEX. Like i said before, it is not universaly applied.


----------



## Pusser (5 Mar 2012)

Unlike Canex, the US Navy Exchange (NEX) and the Army, Air Force Exchange System (AAFES, i.e. the "Post Exchange" or "PX") on US Army and USAF bases, form part of the pay and compensation packages for US Armed Forces Personnel.  The NEX and PX often sell goods at minimal to no mark-up and the commissaries often sell below cost.  In other words, the US taxpayer subisidizes these stores (NB: the exchanges and commissaries are separate entities, despite often being co-located) and as a result, they are able to pay service personnel less than if they were expected to shop on the regular economy.  For this reason, there are regulations restricting foreign military use.  It's their system.  They're allowed to do that.

Anytime you are allowed to shop in an American exchange, you should treat it as a privilege, because they don't have to allow you to do it.  When Canadian ships go into US Navy ports, there is always a line in the LOGREQ requesting NEX privileges, which is always granted, but often with a caveat that this permission does not include the Commissary (although the ship - not individuals - will often be allowed to make minimal purchases from the Commissary).

Having said all this, different bases will look at and treat this differently and that can change from one day to the next.  I have frequently used NEX and AAFES stores on leave without problem (including the one in San Diego), but I have also been refused.  It never hurts to ask, but be polite and thank them anyway if they say no (it's not the fault of the guy saying so).  Remember that if you do get in, the US taxpayer has paid for part of your purchase.

I suspect that your desire to use a NEX may come from wanting certain uniform items that are easier (and cheaper) to get at the NEX than in Canada.  If that's the case, try these guys:  http://www.uniforms-4u.com.  I've never bought anything from them, but it may be worth looking at.


----------



## ekpiper (5 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I suspect that your desire to use a NEX may come from wanting certain uniform items that are easier (and cheaper) to get at the NEX than in Canada.  If that's the case, try these guys:  http://www.uniforms-4u.com.  I've never bought anything from them, but it may be worth looking at.



I bought my dress white tunic from them, and I am happy with it so far.  The only issue that I had was that the collar was Velcro and didn't line up quite right, and I don't trust Velcro.  I had a tailor alter it to have a hook-and-eye setup, as well as hemming, and adding Canada flash to it.  Once I get buttons, it will be all set.  So from what I have seen, it is of acceptable quality.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Mar 2012)

Not sure if NEX falls under it, but PX and BX policy is: 

Unlimited Privilages.
Military Members of Foreign Nations when on duty with U.S. Military Service.

Limited Exchange Privileges generally exclude tobacco products, alcoholic beverages and military uniforms.
Visitors to Military installations are authorized to purchase all food and beverages sold at exchange locations, if consumed on post.
Foreign National Active Duty Officer and Enlisted Members, when visiting U.S. Military Installation for unofficial business. Merchandise is restricted to quantities required for personal use.

So, second line of that means, to me, you would have to be Reg Force or Reserve actually working on Cl A/B/C.  I would think the Exchange in question could determine the "quantity required for personal use."

http://www.shopmyexchange.com/ExchangeStores/PatronsMerchandise/patrons.htm


----------



## Pusser (6 Mar 2012)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> I bought my dress white tunic from them, and I am happy with it so far.  The only issue that I had was that the collar was Velcro and didn't line up quite right, and I don't trust Velcro.  I had a tailor alter it to have a hook-and-eye setup, as well as hemming, and adding Canada flash to it.  Once I get buttons, it will be all set.  So from what I have seen, it is of acceptable quality.



You should be able to get the buttons from Clothing Stores.  Even the small ones for the pockets are in the system.  Barring that, many military tailors have both sizes of RCN buttons for purchase (at least Quinpool Tailor in Halifax does).  The pocket buttons for the white tunic are the same size as the mess kit buttons.


----------

